# bulk for 2 months, cut for one month....repeat?



## cheesegrater (Nov 21, 2005)

have a bulk plan that's about 4300 calories, seems it'll pack on muscle assuming an intensive lifting plan, which i will do....problem is, i like the size and cutness i am now and want to keep it as much as i can, realizing it's impossible to truly bulk (clean) without putting on some fat....so would cycling a 2 month bulk with a one month cut (non supp aided save for maybe fish oil) work well?

plan is to bulk dec and jan, cut feb, bulk mar and april, clean cut may, maybe-MAYBE-try clen and winny for a cycle then go right to the ECA stack cut for june july.....my goal is to put on 15lbs of muscle from where i am now, 178-180, assuming it'll come with 5-10lbs of fat, then cut down to about 190 at the leanness i am now, maybe even leaner (i was losing too much muscle to take it allthe way this time)

is this a realistic plan as far as dieting goes?


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd dedicate a lot more time to bulking.


----------



## squanto (Nov 22, 2005)

Yah that would work, but I would just bulk for 4.5 months then cut for 1.5 months. You can bulk slower and not put on as much fat. If you're putting on a lot of fat you may be going too high over maintenance. If you truly keep track of what you're eating on a bulk you can definately do it clean(ish). Same way with a cut... if you really keep track you won't lose much muscle. 

But this is just what I'd rather do, and your way would work just dandy.


----------



## cheesegrater (Nov 22, 2005)

well i'll try the bulk my way for 2 months, see how she goes.....i mean, it wouldn't be the end of the world if i end up at the same-ish weight i am now after everything, it's pretty good, but i just need to pack the mass on my ass and upper chest/ collarbone area cause those two places really shrunk too much in the cut


----------



## Stu (Nov 22, 2005)

Why dont you do a lean bulk, then you can spend more time bulking and less time cutting.


----------



## cheesegrater (Nov 22, 2005)

it is a lean bulk......i just want to make absolutely sure the waist fat that i lost, a good 2 inches, doesn't come back fully before i cut again


----------



## Stu (Nov 22, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> it is a lean bulk......i just want to make absolutely sure the waist fat that i lost, a good 2 inches, doesn't come back fully before i cut again


 4300 calories is a lean bulk , what are you like 270lb?


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> *have a bulk plan that's about 4300 calories*, seems it'll pack on muscle assuming an intensive lifting plan, which i will do....problem is, i like the size and cutness i am now and want to keep it as much as i can, realizing it's impossible to truly bulk (clean) without putting on some fat....so would cycling a 2 month bulk with a one month cut (non supp aided save for maybe fish oil) work well?
> 
> plan is to bulk dec and jan, cut feb, bulk mar and april, clean cut may, maybe-MAYBE-try clen and winny for a cycle then go right to the ECA stack cut for june july.....my goal is to put on 15lbs of muscle from where i am now, *178-180*, assuming it'll come with 5-10lbs of fat, then cut down to about 190 at the leanness i am now, maybe even leaner (i was losing too much muscle to take it allthe way this time)
> 
> is this a realistic plan as far as dieting goes?



4300 is not a bulk, its a fat gaining program.
Start at 3500 cal, and figure it out from their.......

I'm 230 and only eat 3200 cal a day right now.....maintaining my weight with those calories ( actually dropping 1/2 lb a week) , at 180 you should gain weight at 3500 cal.....but not allot of fat.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 22, 2005)

how can ya'll sit here and tell him it's too much. everyone is different. I'm 5'9 150 and am on 3500 cals right now and don't think i'm gaining. But i work 40 hrs a week and am on my feet all day, working in a meat dept. at Sam's Club.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> *how can ya'll sit here and tell him it's too muc*h. everyone is different. I'm 5'9 150 and am on 3500 cals right now and don't think i'm gaining. But i work 40 hrs a week and am on my feet all day, working in a meat dept. at Sam's Club.


Because it is.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Because it is.


so you know how fast his metabolism is, how many cals he burns during day do whatever he does? NO you don't. Maybe it will be too much, but if he says it's not, then so be it. he weighs 30-40 lbs more than me and that's only a 800 cal difference from his bulk and mine.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> so you know how fast his metabolism is, how many cals he burns during day do whatever he does? NO you don't. Maybe it will be too much, but if he says it's not, then so be it. he weighs 30-40 lbs more than me and that's only a 800 cal difference from his bulk and mine.


Yes I do....and it's not 4300.

I recomended he *start at 3500* and figure it out from their.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I do....and it's not 4300.


just shut up.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> just shut up.


How dare you!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How dare you!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 22, 2005)

no fair, you edited your post. Prolly be best off, but that depends on where he's at right now.


----------



## thinman (Dec 8, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> I'm 5'9 150 and am on 3500 cals right now and don't think i'm gaining. But i work 40 hrs a week and am on my feet all day



I am the same height and weight,  I use to do landscaping then in the winter was on lay-off,  I started to do the Truly Huge workout and drink a lot of whole milk and went from 150 to 174 lbs in 4 months.  I added 5 lbs to each lift each workout and I was only lifting once a week.  I stayed at 166 lbs til last summer when I got a job on a building site, now I'm back at 150.


----------

